# S/D & Dwarf Retic Breeding



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

I've got a female super dwarf retic not ready for breeding yet but I'm considering breeding her with a regular dwarf Albino male. 

Im not an experienced breeder so I'm looking for advice. What are your opinions on breeding a female super with a regular dwarf male?


----------



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

anyone??


----------



## pythonsandboas (Oct 7, 2010)

Never owned any dwarf retics only normal size ones but I cant see that there would be a problem with it


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thats fine to do just remember your dwarf albino is more than likely 50% dwarf albino not an actual dwarf due to its albino mainland parent to make him/her. Still will be fine to do and smaller offspring. Using the s.d female was a wise choice it helps to make offspring smaller than the other way around.


----------

